# School me on fly fishing for Shoal Bass



## MYoung (Sep 9, 2015)

I was up at Mossy Creek over this past weekend and caught a few small ones, on my ultralight using pink trout magnets, and plan to return this weekend with just my fly rod.

What flies should I look into for catching decent shoal bass?

Is there any techniques or tactics I should use to help increase my chances of catching them?

Thanks in advance!

Matt


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 9, 2015)

You could book a trip with Kent Edmonds:

http://www.flyfishga.com/index.htm


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2015)

Stealth Bombers, wooly Buggers, any bait fish or crawfish patters.


----------



## jettman96 (Sep 9, 2015)

This is a question I had as well.  I caught a bunch of little fingerling Shoalies Friday on a little olive/neon green wooly bugger but nothing with ANY size.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Sep 9, 2015)

What Randy said.  And that Stealth Bomber needs almost no action on it.  Just let those rubber legs do the work.  Check out this video from last week:

https://instagram.com/p/68sYNSg78N/


----------



## jettman96 (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice video Jimmy!


----------



## MYoung (Sep 9, 2015)

Jimmy Harris said:


> What Randy said.  And that Stealth Bomber needs almost no action on it.  Just let those rubber legs do the work.  Check out this video from last week:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/68sYNSg78N/



awesome video and thanks for info! i will be looking into those stealth bombers!

this might be a stupid question, do y'all just tie your own or can i buy them in store? 

i am still a newb with the fly rod (just got it a month and half ago and been using it 3x a week since) and have yet to get into fly tying


----------



## MYoung (Sep 9, 2015)

Randy said:


> Stealth Bombers, wooly Buggers, any bait fish or crawfish patters.



thanks for the info!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 9, 2015)

I've never fished for shoalies, but I fish a lot for river smallmouth, which look almost identical and probably act very similar. Lately with the smallmouth, I've been catching them early in the morning on top on stealth bombers. When the fog burns off, wiggle minnows have been the ticket until about 10 AM, then any kind of weighted streamer has been catching them. I tie my own, but you can order all of the above online.


----------



## jettman96 (Sep 9, 2015)

MYoung said:


> awesome video and thanks for info! i will be looking into those stealth bombers!
> 
> this might be a stupid question, do y'all just tie your own or can i buy them in store?
> 
> i am still a newb with the fly rod (just got it a month and half ago and been using it 3x a week since) and have yet to get into fly tying



You can buy the stealth bombers online.

The fishing part is just the tip of the iceberg!  IMHO tying your own has 2 benefits:

1.  Save money - maybe not initially because of the materials and equipment you have to buy but in the long run $1 - $3 per fly adds up quick!  If you have Bass Pro nearby they have some good starter vices for about $20.

2.  Pride - the satisfaction you get from catching a fish on something you made yourself is just awesome!


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Sep 10, 2015)

Most fly shops stock Stealth Bombers in this area.  They are equally effective on shoalies and smallies.


----------



## MYoung (Sep 11, 2015)

Jimmy Harris said:


> Most fly shops stock Stealth Bombers in this area.  They are equally effective on shoalies and smallies.



Where are some good fly shops at around this area? Only place I've seen selling a decent selection of flies is BassPro.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 11, 2015)

MYoung said:


> Where are some good fly shops at around this area? Only place I've seen selling a decent selection of flies is BassPro.



Unicoi Outfitters
Orvis
The Fish Hawk
Fly Box Outfitters
Cabela's

... to name a few.


----------



## Randy (Sep 11, 2015)

Unicoi Outfitters in Helen
Fish Hawk in Buckhead
Cohutta Fishing Company in Cartersville


----------



## MYoung (Sep 12, 2015)

Had a fun day! Spent some time in the shoals right there in the park then put the kayak in and floated down to belton bridge. Caught 3 bass on the fly rod. First one got away while i was trying to snap a pic.

This was the second one






And then about 2 miles down the river this one hit!


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Sep 12, 2015)

Good job.  That second fish appears to be a spot not a shoal bass.


----------



## MYoung (Sep 12, 2015)

Jimmy Harris said:


> Good job.  That second fish appears to be a spot not a shoal bass.



I kinda noticed that 

I had a few crappie chasing but would never hit. It was starting to get annoying!


----------

